# Angel Tomb



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

This is a question for the older members a long time ago I remember seeing an angel tomb tutorial it looked like a big coffin with an angel on top of it..... anyone????


----------



## MmmmBalf (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm unable to post a link as this is my first post. Been lurking for many years.  Is it the Beloved tomb with the woman lying across the top? It was a tutorial by Terra. 

Michael


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you Michael


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

unfortunately thats not it thats the beloved tombstone what im looking for is a tomb


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

This vid has a woman lying on a tomb https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3GwJ6kgy0g


----------



## MmmmBalf (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes, that woman lying on the tomb looks like the one I was referring to, the Beloved tomb. There is a Beloved tomb as well as a beloved headstone (which has the angel standing next to it).


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Not the one i was looking for the tomb i remember was curved not flat


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The only one I can think of is from Davis Graveyard:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Weeping-Angle-Monument/


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

hmm nope
that isnt it


----------



## MmmmBalf (Nov 2, 2010)

How about this one? By buckaneerbabe from this site. Can't find a tutorial though.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Similar to this


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

erie_pa_halloween_guy said:


> Similar to this
> View attachment 270544


You're not talking Trevor, are you? (not an angel) I only know of a very few other recumbent effigy builds, and they've all been shroud tombs, covering the body almost entirely. Never seen an angel one before, I'm certain. 










If that's the one, I don't have a tutorial, but the build thread gets pretty detailed.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...e-unorthodoxs-2012-theme-open-discussion.html


----------



## Haunted Engineer (Dec 8, 2015)

Holy cow that is awesome!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

One of these maybe?


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Deleted...


----------

